

Your Drone Sci-Fi Dreams Are Now Real with the RAVN - rakshak
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/raptorbirdrobotics/ravn-easy-drone-development

======
angersock
This is a great project out of the University of Houston Red Labs program
([http://redlabs.bauer.uh.edu/](http://redlabs.bauer.uh.edu/)). I'm excited to
see what people do with it--it's nifty software and a fun itch to scratch.

